# B544 2002 high level front side light



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

We have just noticed that the lens of the near side high level side light (white front/red back) is missing.

It looks as though it has caught on a branch or similar as one of the pegs which holds the screws is broken off.

So I need the base and screws as well as the lens.

Any sources apart from Hymer UK?

Cheers

LGC


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

We needed two for our 1998 Hymer B584 and got them from www.caravan-components.co.uk and they cost a lot less than Hymer UK wanted. Give them a ring.

Good luck


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

*Hella 7R0131407*

Just taken the other lens off and it is marked Hella 7R0131407.

Can't find that one on the site linked above, but I have emailed them


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

4 euro....

http://screencast.com/t/sWSkpRBXhOP

staff look helpful :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://screencast.com/t/2Vnp2KsSZt


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> 4 euro....
> 
> http://screencast.com/t/sWSkpRBXhOP
> 
> ...


That looks to be the one.

Now all I need is a site which sells it.....


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

they sell it...

http://shop.afterbuy.de/Car-Hifi--N...ositionslicht-fuer-Anhaenger/a39754520_u2338/

but dont ask me how to buy one from them :wink:


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

There's some on German Ebay

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hella-Anhang...395516768&po=&ps=63&clkid=7021258535652599439


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Bill_H said:


> There's some on German Ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hella-Anhang...395516768&po=&ps=63&clkid=7021258535652599439


Euro 16.90 postage and packing.
Euro 4.45 for the part.
Euro 21.35 in total

I'll see if Brownhills can beat that price 

Edit:
Oh, and it is
Hella Nr.: 2XS005.020-001
which is not the same part.

This part is very similar to the one linked to above in Caravan Components.
Hella 2XS 005 020 057
The dimensions are similar but the light fitting is slightly bigger and the screw holes are in a different place.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Update:

in correspondence with Hella and the number on the lens is an approval number, not a part number.

They have sent me a scan of a page in the catalogue which shows the 2XS 005 020 part with a number of variants (with bulb, without bulb, with screws, without screws etc.)

However the dimensions do not quite match the one on my Hymer.

I will send then some pictures and dimensions and we shall see what they say.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Update:

it looks as though there may be only one part.
Chatting to Brownhills and they have sent me a photo of the inside and there are only two screw holes whereas mine has four screw holes.

I think that mine is a standard one but with two extra fixing screws added.

Hella UK are also being very helpful - waiting for them to come back to me.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Hella 7R0131407*



LittleGreyCat said:


> Just taken the other lens off and it is marked Hella 7R0131407.
> 
> Can't find that one on the site linked above, but I have emailed them


right, that number is the Hella reference and is supplied by them under 2XS005020-057 and is Hymer p/no 0417572-00 or 41757.2, also Hobbycar p/no 6501110093

dimensions
92mm tall x 42mm wide
19mm + 68mm bolt centres
lens is 37 mm tall
single central wiring hole
2 diagonal screw holes, but yours may have 2 extra as belt/braces added by Hymer

I've just checked availability with Hella UK and they have stock.

if you really get stuck let me know and I'll get one added to our next Hella order - it'll be about £3 to you

Simon

edit - oops

I've got one here in stock at work I reckon that is what you want. give me a ring 07872 965155


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Simon,

sounds promising 

Will call to discuss.

Thanks

LGC


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

yep got 6 in fact


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

{Sigh of relief}
All sorted 

Thanks, Simon.


----------

